# This Kid is pretty good....



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2017)

Some really nice work on some old black and white photos from the past:
Famous B&W Photos Turned into Color by a 21-Year-Old Whiz


----------



## Timppa (Apr 17, 2017)

beautiful work! long hours


----------



## Overread (Apr 17, 2017)

It's fascinating to see old photos that we'd normally associate with black and white in colour. For me especially the landscape type shots where you see life as it was back then; crazy to think that they are not staged (or at least not totally staged). 

It's also a bit of a lesson in perceptions because we are so used to seeing black and white from a certain era that when you change it to colour it changes how it appears; suddenly you are left wondering "was that a modern scene staged old-style"?


----------



## Braineack (Apr 17, 2017)

> Marina Amaral is a 21-year-old Brazilian retoucher who is receiving widespread acclaim for her work adding color to famous historical B&W photos.



rofl.  seriously?!  

Like sure, they are good.   But it's really not hard...  I was doing this stuff in HS -- there's probably 12yo kids in India that get paid pennies to do this level of work for large outsourcing retouch places.


----------

